# Headset rauscht im "Ruhezustand"



## Laytor (23. Oktober 2014)

Hallo liebe Community,

seit 2 Wochen habe ich ein neues Razer Kraken 7.1 USB Headset. Es ist mit folgenden Stats ausgestattet:

Bauform: Kopfbügel • Bauweise: offen • Tragevariante: binaural
Frequenzbereich: 20Hz-20kHz • Nennschalldruck: 112dB(A) • Impedanz: 32Ω • Anschluss: USB
Kabellänge: 2m • Gewicht: 340g • Besonderheiten: einseitige Kabelführung, Ohrmuschel drehbar, Surround

Bisher habe ich das Rauschen ignoriert, wenn ich das Headset über den Windows Mixer auf 100% stelle. Meine akute Lösung war, dass ich alle Sounds auf 25% (Auch das Headset selbst als Eingangsquelle) herunter geschraubt habe. Nun möchte ich es jedoch gerne richtig nutzen, da es einfach bei entsprechenden Games nötig ist, lauter als 25% zu hören, jedoch andere Sounds wie Teamspeak leiser als andere Sounds zu haben.

Jetzt möchte ich jedoch eine Lösung finden, damit das Rauschen weg geht. Denn es macht mich Kirre und verursacht auf Dauer Kopfschmerzen!

Ich benutze meine OnBoard Soundkarte - hierbei handelt es sich um ein ASRock 970 Extreme 4 Motherboard. Das Headset ist in einem Front USB Slot eingesteckt und die Treiber sind auf dem neusten Stand. Mein Kabelmanagement ist, nicht übertrieben gesagt, für die derzeitige Möglichkeit perfekt, somit schließe ich persönlich Störgeräusche durch Leitungen aus.

Habt ihr noch Ideen?`

Grüße
Laytor


----------



## ColorMe (23. Oktober 2014)

So blöd das klingen mag aber das ist dem Headset selbst geschuldet. Die Treiber sind eben nicht die besten und darum rauscht es. Das gleiche Problem gibt es auch bei anderen 5.1 Headsets. Aus diesem Grund werden hier ja auch eher Kopfhörer oder Stereoheadsets empfohlen.


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (23. Oktober 2014)

Liegt wohl a) an der onBoard-Soundkarte und b) an den Treibern.
Wenn du noch kannst gib das Kraken sofort zurück, das Teil ist so eine Krücke von "Audiowiedergabegerät". Wirklich der letzte Dreck.


----------



## Laytor (23. Oktober 2014)

Kann man das mit einer entsprechenden Soundkarte wieder wett machen oder werde ich das Rauschen auf keinen Fall los?

Nja ich habe es am 22.09. gekauft - musste es auch schon 1x umtauschen weil ich Probleme mit dem Mikro hatte. Wenn ich bei Expert sage, dass ich halt massive Rauschprobleme habe, dass ich gerne ein anderes neues über Sie bestelle - meint ihr, Sie nehmen es dann zurück bzw. im Tausch gegen ein Gutschein?

Ein neues sollte 100€ nicht überschreiten - bekommt man da schon was gescheites?


----------



## Thallassa (23. Oktober 2014)

Leute, das Headset ist mit USB-Anschluss - bitte was genau soll da eine Soundkarte bewirken? Überlegt doch mal.

Für 100€ bekommst du zB mit dem Kingston HyperX Cloud schwarz (KHX-H3CL/WR) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland was weitaus besseres, als das Kraken.


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (23. Oktober 2014)

Jap, das HyperX Cloud wischt den Boden mit dem Kraken 
Und deine "Probleme" mit dem Mikrofon, dass sind keine "Probleme".
Das Mikro ist einfach nur das mieseste was Razer kaufen konnte......


----------



## Laytor (23. Oktober 2014)

Einverstanden, ich werd mich gleich mal aufn Weg zu Expert machen und mit den Schnacken.

Passende Soundkarte habt ihr grad nicht zufällig parat ?


----------



## Thallassa (23. Oktober 2014)

Wenn du lustig bist, könntest du zu dem Cloud noch eine http://geizhals.at/de/795560 hinzukaufen.


----------



## Laytor (23. Oktober 2014)

Was meinst du mit, wenn ich Lustig bin? Ich möchte halt aus den 100€ die beste Soundquali raus holen. Ob es jetzt 5 oder 10€ mehr wegen der Soundkarte sind, ist egal. Passt also ins Budget - danke euch!


----------



## ColorMe (23. Oktober 2014)

Bei 100€ solltest du eher zu Kopfhörern, Ansteckmic und Soundkarte greifen. Nur so holst du das Beste aus dem Geld.


----------



## WaldemarE (23. Oktober 2014)

ColorMe schrieb:


> Bei 100€ solltest du eher zu Kopfhörern, Ansteckmic und Soundkarte greifen. Nur so holst du das Beste aus dem Geld.


Stimmt nicht ganz. Das Qpad QH85/90 und das Kingston HyperX Cloud sind z.Z.  die beste Wahl bis 100€ und selbst einer Kopfhörer+Mikrofon Kombi vorzuziehn


----------



## Cinnayum (23. Oktober 2014)

Audiogeräte mit Stromversorgung über USB rauschen immer. Die kleinsten Spannungsschwankungen reichen schon aus, um Störgeräusche zu erzeugen.

Falls das Headset einen getrennten Klinke-Eingang hat, könntest du den Strom von einem USB-NT von einem Handy aus der Steckdose holen. Das hilft meistens.


----------



## Laytor (23. Oktober 2014)

Ich hab das Headset nun gegen Bahrzahlung zurück gegeben. HyperX bestell ich gleich. Soundkarte kommt dann zum Monatsende, weil ich morgen umbedingt das Headset brauche und es deswegen per Express liefern lasse.

Edit#
Headset kommt morgen!


Edit#2
Okay! Jetzt brauch ich noch mal Hilfe!  Jetzt habe ich bis morgen kein Headset und brauche Ersatz! Kann ich mein Handy irgendwie als Mikro für TS nutzen? Wenn ja, wie?


----------



## WaldemarE (23. Oktober 2014)

Dann brauchst du sowas MENGS® 3,5mm Klinke Kopfhörer Audio / Mikrofon: Amazon.de: Elektronik vielleicht hat das ja euer expert oder auch die App https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.teamspeak.ts3client&hl=dewenn du android hast und bei Iphone https://itunes.apple.com/de/app/teamspeak-3/id577628510?mt=8


----------



## Jeanboy (23. Oktober 2014)

Es gibt auch Webcam Apps, ob die aber auch bei TS als Mikrofon auf dem PC funktionieren, weiß ich nicht


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (23. Oktober 2014)

Habe ähnliches Problem (ModMic liegt zwar neben mir, meine jetzigen KH werden aber zeitnah ersetzt weswegen ich es noch nicht raufgebaut habe), bin bis jetzt immer mit Skype gefahren.

Überlege mir aber die App für Apple zu kaufen, 4,50 ist aber schon eine Ansage


----------



## ColorMe (23. Oktober 2014)

Warum so umständlich mit Mic oder irgend einer App? Einfach Teamspeak für iOS oder Android runterladen und das Telefon vor sich platzieren. Da joint man einfach mit 2 Usern und fertig.


----------



## Laytor (23. Oktober 2014)

Gelöst wie ColorMe es gesagt hat. Läuft super. PC mit Handy Kopfhörern als Wiedergabe und Handy Benutzer für TS3 als Mikro. Habe dann am PC mein anderen Benutzer gemutet damit ich mich nicht selbst höre! Problem gelöst!


----------

